# Had my appointment this morning



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

The doc I saw this morning is a holistic doc, acupuncturist, nutritionist and naturopath. He's been working primarily with thyroid patients and auto immune patients for over 33 years. He has readed up research projects on the subjects. He treats the total body and auto immune disorder first and foremost.

He works with and lectures for Datis Kharrazian, the author of "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms When My Lab Tests Are Normal?" and uses his diagnositic methods along with his own research.

I know these guys are not Medical Doctors. I get that. But I will say that they have done a whole lot more research on the subject of Hashimoto's and auto immune thyroid than any endo I have researched. This is what they live and breathe and research the heck out of. I feel confident that I am in good hands. After my disgustingly awful experience with my endocrinologist who basically kicked me out of the door and told me to take a vacation, I am more than willing to give this a shot.

Anyway... Dr. S recommends a gluten-free diet. I have been GF for about a week now. What I am finding is that there is much less "convenience" being GF. You can't just go anywhere to eat. You have to put thought into it and do a very large majority of your cooking at home. I'm fine with that. I make awesome chicken stock and I'm excited that I get to bust out the stock pot more often now.

I have an appointment with my NP next week (she has Hashi's as well) and I have a list of bloodwork that Dr. S wants to see in addition to my other labs. He wants to look at my kidneys and blood sugar levels. Here's the list:

Albumin
Total Protein
Globulin
A/G Ratio
LDH
SGOT (AST)
SGPT (ALT)
Potassium
Total Bilirubin
Alk. Phosphate Iron
Homocysteine
Glucose
Uric Acid
Calcium
Phosphorus
Chloride
CO2
Sodium
LDL Calculation
Magnesium
TIBC
Bun
Creatinine
Bun/Creatinine Ratio
Cholesterol
Triglycerides
HDL
Cholseterol/HDL Rick Ratio
GTP
HA1c
CBC with differential and platelet count

Thyroid profile: (I have other ones already if you see some missing, he's not running those again)
Total T3
T3 Uptake
T4 (Thyroxine)
TSH
Reverse T3

I wonder how many tubes of blood that will be! Yikes!

Dr. S works in conjunction with my regular physician for a complete treatment.

If you have read the book, he has me doing the TH-1/TH-2 Challenge over the next week. I am to log anything I feel as far as symptoms.

So that's where I'm starting my journey at.


----------



## nikimcn (Oct 16, 2010)

I have that book~it's great.
Kinda confusing in parts. I don't get all the sciences involved. It's like ~just tell me what to do LOL.
Good luck with the appts! 
:hugs:


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

nikimcn said:


> I have that book~it's great.
> Kinda confusing in parts. I don't get all the sciences involved. It's like ~just tell me what to do LOL.
> Good luck with the appts!
> :hugs:


lol! I agree! But that is what I like about this approach. That it is based in science. LOTS of science. And not some endo looking at just the TSH and refusing to do more.


----------



## livinginhope (Mar 5, 2011)

Hi - It sounds like you had a really positive appt, I am so glad for you. And I agree, these guys are looking at the cause and not just treating the symptoms or brushing you off like doctors quite often do. I am trying to find someone in Australia who does this sort of thing but I'm not really sure how to go about finding someone.

Anyway keep us up to date please..............it is so interesting.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> The doc I saw this morning is a holistic doc, acupuncturist, nutritionist and naturopath. He's been working primarily with thyroid patients and auto immune patients for over 33 years. He has readed up research projects on the subjects. He treats the total body and auto immune disorder first and foremost.
> 
> He works with and lectures for Datis Kharrazian, the author of "Why Do I Still Have Thyroid Symptoms When My Lab Tests Are Normal?" and uses his diagnositic methods along with his own research.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your journey with us. That is very interesting about the T-helper cells.

My personal experience (emphasis on personal) has been that triggering good antibodies in turn triggers the bad guy antibodies (and autoantibodies.)

What you are embarking upon is quite interesting to me so you can count on my full attention to your journaling.


----------



## Elegant_Phoenix (Feb 26, 2011)

Andros said:


> Thank you for sharing your journey with us. That is very interesting about the T-helper cells.
> 
> My personal experience (emphasis on personal) has been that triggering good antibodies in turn triggers the bad guy antibodies (and autoantibodies.)
> 
> What you are embarking upon is quite interesting to me so you can count on my full attention to your journaling.


He said that I could react to one or the other, both or none. A majority of patients will show one or the other. It's backed up by bloodwork to give a fuller picture. He also said that there are protocols to work with each different scenario and not to worry.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> He said that I could react to one or the other, both or none. A majority of patients will show one or the other. It's backed up by bloodwork to give a fuller picture. He also said that there are protocols to work with each different scenario and not to worry.


It sounds awesome; I can't wait to find out. And I am big on science and definitly big on seeking out the cause rather than just treating the effect.

I am here for you throughout!


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

Elegant_Phoenix said:


> He said that I could react to one or the other, both or none. A majority of patients will show one or the other. It's backed up by bloodwork to give a fuller picture. He also said that there are protocols to work with each different scenario and not to worry.


What ever happened with this? How did it go? What changes did you make and what effects? Thanks much


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Wow, that's amazing. You are SO lucky to find someone like that! 
I'm just about to go off to have bloods taken and guess what.....he hasn't put down to have any of my thyroid level tested! Grrrr! I think he just forgot because I gave him a list of what I requested to have tested and probably confused the poor dear soul.
I'm in Australia too.
Can I say I feel like we're in the backwoods down here with this.


----------

